# add 4 tb hard drives to dvrs



## mattbanks (Jul 29, 2016)

add bigger tb hdd like 4 tb to external and internal drives.


----------



## John515 (Sep 27, 2015)

I agree - Would like to have more than 1 ext Drive


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mattbanks said:


> add bigger tb hdd like 4 tb to external and internal drives.


how much of premium are you willing to pay if they make 4TB drives standard?


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd actually like TiVo models with no hard drive. A good 6TB NAS drive is only $265. I'd rather just add it myself instead of replacing a smaller drive I have no need for.


----------

